# Shelf life of Seachem Excel



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Does anyone know how volatile Seachem Excel is? The reason I ask is that I discovered this morning that I had left the cap off the bottle for several days and I was wondering if it is still any good. It certainly doesn't smell as strong as it normally does and it doesn't have as strong a refractive index effect when added to the water.

Lee


----------

